# Suspect with ‘high-powered rifle’ opens fire in McDonald’s drive-thru, Mississippi cops say



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.wlbt.com/2020/10/21/dead-critical-after-shooting-mcdonalds-canton/

https://www.wlbt.com/2020/10/22/suspect-arrested-after-deadly-shooting-canton/


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

too bad they took him alive.


----------

